
Radical Change Is Coming to Data Science Jobs - gk1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2019/03/01/radical-change-is-coming-to-data-science-jobs/#7d5258bfdfcc
======
pascalxus
i have to disagree with the article. i have no doubt there will be great
automation coming to this field. But, how many companies do you think will be
able to adopt any of it? The majority of companies have huge messy stacks of
data with tons of legacy code, legacy apps, legacy interests. the biggest
challenge is just understanding the existing systems. Overcoming all that
won't be done so easily and will be a huge impediment to the adoption of these
so called automated solutions. Until they can automate at the level of a human
being intelligence, this will be slow going at best.

------
monkeydreams
There will always be a marketplace for people who understand the math. There
will always be a marketplace for people who know how to apply data analytics
to specific domains. It will be harder for people to get a $100k/year job if
all they know is sci-kit-learn and python.

------
jsilence
TL;DR: World changes.

